# fertilizer/nutrients for hydro



## loolagigi (Feb 18, 2010)

ok, i use dwc. i was looking into advanced nutrients, but im confused. which ones do i buy? all of them?  im sure not. like what would you recommend...carb load...?  also do i need trace elements?  i allready have the tri pack from ff, and flora nova grow.  any help would be cool.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

stick to GH 3 part...You only buy 3 parts and not 30000 like an


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 19, 2010)

I tried Flora Nova in hydro and I think its a headache.... Ive seen others who had the same problems I did with that stuff... I wouldnt want to use it in a system with pumps and tubing either... Its thick and Gunky


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 20, 2010)

*GH 3 part..
LH*


----------



## D3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Me too, GH 3 part. If you want to boost your grow a little add floralicious & koolbloom. There made to work with GH 3 part.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 20, 2010)

Leading Edge and Future Harvest Development are two other good 3 part lines that are all liquid and thin so they don't plug up pump or filters.  The are also both significantly less expensive than the GH and a group less expensive than AN.  They both have their additives too, but particularly the FHD works very good without the additives.

I have a friend who uses FHD who grows with 2 of his friends ,one of which uses GH and the other one uses AN.  He says on an average, you can't tell which one of them grew what, both quality wise and yield wise, for a given mother's clones but he spends less than $100.00 per 10 plant crop, the guy with GH around $400 to $500 per 10 plant crop and the AN grower spends well over $1000 per 10 plant crop -- but he says that guy uses EVERY additive that AN makes, even if they are similar to each other. 

We have been using FHD in Black Gold and are very pleased with the results.  We are in the process of phasing in DWC/Waterfarm hybrid systems and using the FHD's additives to try to increase our yield and speed up our cycle times.

Great smoking.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> <...for a given mother's clones but he spends less than $100.00 per 10 plant crop, the guy with GH around $400 to $500 per 10 plant crop and the AN grower spends well over $1000 per 10 plant crop...>


WOW! I use GH only, and harvest about a pound of cured weed each crop. I use half a gallon of each of the three parts of GH nutes for each finished crop. That's $50 per/crop of one pound. How in the world is someone using $400 to $500 for a "10 plant crop" unless the "crop" was one plant per/system, and grown to 5 feet tall and had a pound of weed on each plant. I use ebb and flow. I don't ever need to dump my reservoir until the crop is finished, so if the reason someone uses $400 worth of nutes in one crop is because they dump their reservoir like what is necessary with DWC, then I understand and would hope they would discover ebb and flow if for no other reason than saving a pile of money.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 20, 2010)

I use Lucas formula so I only use the GH micro and bloom, no veg at all.. It costs $50 combined for gallon sized jugs. I could grow 24 plants with that..


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I use Lucas formula so I only use the GH micro and bloom, no veg at all.. It costs $50 combined for gallon sized jugs. I could grow 24 plants with that..


Yeah, that's what I pay also, but the shipping jumps mine up to $100 for all three gallons. Do you have someone who ships for free? I'd sure love to know that guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah I go buy it from a store and I ship it to my home LOL.. Do you know me? Rofl...


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Yeah I go buy it from a store and I ship it to my home LOL.. Do you know me? Rofl...


Hi MindzEye! I'm PieRsquare! Good to meet you man! Will you ship me my stuff for free? Pleassssseeeeee?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol the only reason I dont pay for shipping is theres a hydro store 2 miles away... Theres another one 5 miles away, then theres another about 10 miles away.. 

If I could ship all over for free I would just open an online hydro shop.. Id make a killing... 

 Stay high dude


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Lol the only reason I dont pay for shipping is theres a hydro store 2 miles away... Theres another one 5 miles away, then theres another about 10 miles away..
> 
> If I could ship all over for free I would just open an online hydro shop.. Id make a killing...
> 
> Stay high dude


There is one hydro shop in my town and according to people I've talked to, the cops film everyone who goes in the place. Small towns can be weird. I'm sure not going in there until I hear that mess has ended. I'll pay the extra bucks for shipping!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 20, 2010)

That sucks man, if the cops film me here Ill flip them off as I go in. I grow legal and I abide by my counties plant restrictions.. I hope this is legal for all soon..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> WOW! I use GH only, and harvest about a pound of cured weed each crop. I use half a gallon of each of the three parts of GH nutes for each finished crop. That's $50 per/crop of one pound. How in the world is someone using $400 to $500 for a "10 plant crop" unless the "crop" was one plant per/system, and grown to 5 feet tall and had a pound of weed on each plant. I use ebb and flow. I don't ever need to dump my reservoir until the crop is finished, so if the reason someone uses $400 worth of nutes in one crop is because they dump their reservoir like what is necessary with DWC, then I understand and would hope they would discover ebb and flow if for no other reason than saving a pile of money.



No, I use GH 3 part and DWC and I do not use anything close to $400-500 per 10 plant crop.  In fact, I cannot imagine how anyone could use that many nutrients per 10 plant crop--I don't care how big your plants are. LOL--$400-500 will buy you 15-20 gallons of nutrients.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I have a friend who uses FHD who grows with 2 of his friends ,one of which uses GH and the other one uses AN. He says on an average, you can't tell which one of them grew what, both quality wise and yield wise, for a given mother's clones but he spends less than $100.00 per 10 plant crop, the guy with GH around $400 to $500 per 10 plant crop and the AN grower spends well over $1000 per 10 plant crop -- but he says that guy uses EVERY additive that AN makes, even if they are similar to each other.


 
Crazy!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like dumping rez weekly to me, but still alot. I buy the 6gal jugs, about $150 per harvest and they will last 2 harvests. I wont tell how many, but its alot more than 10 plants.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't say that I agreed that the money figures were reasonable.  But I'm not going to call some one a liar either.  I have seen too much stupid wasteful things in all areas of my life to challenge him.

However, that wasn't my point.  My point was the three of them grow as nearly to identically as possible in DWC and using the same varieties from the same mothers, he claims that on a multiple crop basis you can't tell by the yield or quality who grew which pot, the one using FHD or the one using AN.

I may be switching to Cutting Edge because my local hydro store has a beef with the manufacturer over a shipping error on a complete hydro system to a customer of theirs.  It doesn't make any difference that they fixed the problem immediately and gave the customer free stuff to compensate him, they are just not going to do business with FHD anymore.  But they have a reputation for doing crap like that and then starting carrying the products again once they settle down and find some one else to be mad at.

Great smoking.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 22, 2010)

Dutch Nutrient Formula 2 part solution. (1 gal each A+B grow, 1 gal each A+B bloom) simple and reasonable in price. i also add a cal-mag supplement  called calmax  from grotek. the cost of the solution and supplement is under $100 Canadian where i shop and will do alot more than 10 plants. i find tho  that i use almost 3-4 times as much bloom as grow cuz i veg clones for 2-3 weeks only and flowering lasts 7-9 weeks and more sometimes. that is what i use and get great results when used properly. i am going to get the 3 part gh system and do a comparison soon so i apreciate all the info from your thread loolagigi. good luck and happy growing.


----------

